#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Путешествия >  > > >  >  > Вьетнам >  > > >  >  >  Монастырь Трук Лам, тот что во Вьетнаме

## Denli

Сделан зимний заезд во Вьетнам. Не ради постижения истины, но выживания для - чтобы не замерзнуть без отопления и электричества в Катманду. Одним из посещенных во Вьетнаме мест стал городок Далат. Не скажу, что я влюблен в весь Вьетнам, но Далат - это то место, где действительно хочется жить, влюбляться, работать и т.п.Альбом: Truc Lam monasteryДостопримечательностей в Далате много. Это и построенный из пустых пивных бутылок монастырь Линх Пхуок, это и высоченная статуя Победоносного, это и шелковая фабрика, и даже сумасшедший дом...
Альбом: Dalat - common folder

Альбом: Dalat - common folder

...перечислять можно долго. В Далате на весь город один или два костела, а пагод - великое множество. На побережье соотношение аккуратно обратное. То, что в Далате буддизм сохранился лучше всего особенно интересно, если вспомнить то, что город был центром французской колонизации: сохранили вьетнамцы Дхарму Победоносного в Далате, наверное по этому и город такой красивый.Альбом: Dalat - common folderОдной из достопримечательностей Далата является монастырь Трук Лам, расположенный на озере:Альбом: Truc Lam monasteryЭто большой и богатый монастырь (возможно, что самый большой и самый богатый во Вьетнаме). Итак, начнем с ворот монастыря:Альбом: Truc Lam monasteryСправа (или слева, смотря с какой стороны смотреть) расположены закрытые монастырские постройки - проход туристам туда запрещен:Альбом: Truc Lam monastery Альбом: Truc Lam monasteryАльбом: Truc Lam monasteryАльбом: Truc Lam monastery

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.03.2018), Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Denli

Прямо перед воротами расположен главный храм:Альбом: Truc Lam monasteryАльбом: Truc Lam monasteryА за главным храмом еще один, со статуей Бодхидхармы:Альбом: Truc Lam monasteryАльбом: Truc Lam monasteryСлева - административное здание. Там расположена библиотека, которой могут воспользоваться гости монастыря (если, конечно, читают по Вьетнамски), и там же можно позадавать глупых вопросов настоятелю монастыря, и даже разжиться (что я и сделал) книжкой про современный Дзен-буддизм во Вьетнаме:Альбом: Truc Lam monasteryМне повезло: в тот вечер в монастыре было не очень людно, и я мог обродить по территории в свое удовольствие:Альбом: Truc Lam monasteryАльбом: Truc Lam monastery

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.03.2018), Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Denli

Да, к сожалению европейцам в монастыре останавливаться нельзя. Так по крайней мере мне сказали. Это значит - на ретрит там не расчитывайте.

Вот знаете, за что я люблю вьетнамцев больше всего? За их любовь к своей земле. Давайте задумаемся, что есть культура? Что составляет ее сущность? Кто-то скажет, что это гигантские каменные монастыри, покрытые позолотой и древние манускрипты, полные теоретических выкладок.

Мне так не кажется. Я вижу, что культура стостоит не из мертвых покрытой позолотой и прочей бижутерией памятников. Культура - в первую очередь способность делать прекраное из того, что рядом с тобой, из подручных, так сказать, средств. Например из того, что растет у тебя в саду:Альбом: Dalat - common folderИ такое мастерство никаким тибетосам не снилось...

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.03.2018), Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Denli

А здесь еще одна вьетнамская непутевая заметка про вежливость королей: http://oldli.livejournal.com/16729.html

----------

Майя П (12.03.2011)

----------


## Мошэ

По правилам транскрипции — *Ч*ук Лам.

----------

Denli (14.03.2011)

----------

